# A real nice 5" ROS sander



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

great review. I'm in the market for an ROS so i'll have to give this one a look. I've been settled on the dewalt so far but it looks like it may have a competitor. thanks for the review.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Black and Decker owns the following: (so far)

DeWalt Power Tools 
DeVilbiss Air Power
Porter Cable 
Delta Machinery 
Kwikset 
Baldwin 
Weiser Lock 
Price Pfister 
Emhart Teknologies 
Oldham Blades


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a Porter Cable and a Craftsman ROS. The PC is a better sander, but the Craftsman has a better feel. I'm curious how the Bosch compare to the PC.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A bit of a sucker for tools Gary, just like me. I will walk in for some sand paper and walk out with a jack hammer. LOL


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been keeping a couple of older PC ROS alive by replacing parts as need. I do like Bosch products, though.
How many holes are in the sandpaper this sander uses? I ask because I buy paper in the 50 count box and have hundreds of disc of various grits. Thanks for the post.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Never mind, read the post again and got the answer.


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the review gary. I was unaware that b&d owned all of those companies. I currently own a 5" craftsman ROS. Its the only one i've ever used so its hard for me to compare.. good excuse to buy another one?? i doubt the LOML will agree…...


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Great Review, it is very good when a real woodworker provides a review- Your comments regarding dust collection on the unit were nice insight - THANKS


----------



## Dooley (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought this sander from lowes the other day also, mine was priced at 59.00 so you did really good. It's funny how nothing is what it seems anymore when it comes to big cooperations they seem to all be owned by eachother! Ridiculous! I remember when you could buy 20 different kinds of soda in one little town. Not anymore! Coke or Pepsi anyone? Bahhh!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Gary, for the heads up on the sale on this sander which BTW had a very good tool rating in a FWW article within the last year or so. It showed the most uniform scratch pattern. I have been lusting after this sander for a while and now it looks to be discontinued. Just got the floor model without case or manual for 34.95. Even a blind pig finds the occasional acorn.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Douglas - It was my understanding that this is the latest model, just released the first of the year.
It's pictured as the latest on their website.

You got a better deal than I did!


----------

